# native salt water pics



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

not sure if i am posting in the right forum !


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

another pic.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Those are unique fish, I have to betray my ignorance and ask:
what are they?


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

sweet tank & fish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet looking
what are they


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yes very nice fish!!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

native saltwaters to uk?
they look nice!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

And they are......


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

acestro they are called pouting , i thought they was whiting but there not.


----------

